# Tonka the Great Dane, grown up!



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thought I'd start a new thread about Tonka, but now all grown up mostly 
I moved back up to NY and I'm pretty sure the dogs are loving it much better than FL so far....

Tonka and I during one of our last FL days









Back in NY hiking

















Bear, Tonka, & Kuna (parents dog)

















Car Ride Love









First Snow

















Relaxing by the fire


----------



## StealthyOne (Jan 18, 2015)

Tonka is beautiful! Love the pack by the fire place!


----------



## Prozax (Aug 26, 2014)

Tonka is gorgeous! My boyfriend is absolutely in love with merle great danes. We will probably get one at some point, also female! I'm trying to get him to make up his mind with these Tonka pics, hehe


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Tonka is one cool looking dog! I like the last picture of him sitting down.


----------



## Ento890 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
Heres one from the bizzard today. This was their first BIG storm and they loved it.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Your dogs are beautiful! Love the last pic


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh my goodness she has grown up to be a beauty! I'm not on these forums all that much but I remember seeing your photo post of her when you first got her as a puppy...she is really so stunning. <3


----------

